# Moving with a teenager!



## Hip Hip Horay (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi, we are looking at moving to Hong Kong early 2014 with our teenage son. He is 14. I'm sure he will settle in well as he is excited about the move. We are moving with a small company so when we move up there we will be on our own. My husband will be at work and will probably travel a bit/a lot (he always says he will have to travel a bit but it always ends up a lot). What is the best way to meet people? What clubs or organisations are good? Are clubs expensive? I know I will have to get out and meet people or I will go mad. Any ideas? Thank you.


----------

